# Help with bands



## Osagedon (Nov 12, 2013)

When shooting over the top can the width of flat bands be wider than the top of the fork? I've seen some slingshots with bands wider than the top of the fork the excess just wraps around the sides of each fork when attached. Is this effective. Thanks


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Flat bands being wider than the fork? I've honestly neither heard nor seen that before so I haven't got a clue.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely, no problem at all.

If they are so large that they wrap all the way around just fold them in half, wrap and tuck and keep on shooting.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats how i make my bands not much wider but a little bit so it curves around the sides.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Not sure, you should try it out and report back


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

August West said:


> Absolutely, no problem at all.
> 
> If they are so large that they wrap all the way around just fold them in half, wrap and tuck and keep on shooting.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Osagedon,

There are three ways in which you can approach the case of bands wider than the fork (top):

First and most simple way is to let it wrap around/curve around, but I guess that this applies only to bands LITTLE wider than the fork top, just like ghost0311/8541 stated above;

Second way is to fold the band in half and proceede further on as normal, just as August West said above; this is how I do it often; this way is good for bands that exceed width of the fork MORE than just a little; in this case best thing to do is to place the fold inside, towards the centre between the forks, and the two edges outside - or at least I think so...

Third way is to have not one but two, three etc. bands, one on top of the other and then you proceed normaly as you would with one band; this applies mostly, probabaly, when you shoot realy heavy ammo and what you need is, say, 4cm wide bands on each fork, much wider than a normal fork top; then you can simply cut them along and get four bands 2cm each, two per prong.

Cheers,

jazz


----------



## Osagedon (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input. You all have been really helpful. Jazz, wonderful reply. Thanks again.


----------

